# Anyone seen or ridden Felt F65X yet?



## ChrisVCR05 (May 9, 2011)

I'm thinking of this bike as a do-all cross and road bike. Only problem is my LBS has an amazing deal on a 2011 Scott CX Team with Ultegra that might be too good to pass up. Any thoughts on the F65X?


----------



## Bobe Kryant (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been calling around about the F65X. A few LBSs told me it won't be available until mid November.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

As a cross bike, the 65x will rock.

As a "do all", not so much in my opinion. The reason I say is because of the disc brakes. If you want a "do all bike", I'd imagine that after a while, you're going to want to put slicks on for street riding, which means either swapping tires every time (a pain), or have a dedicated wheel set - which means you'll need wheels that are disc compatible.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Thought I would revitalize this thread and ask if if anyone has gotten a F65X yet? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## trav16 (Jul 27, 2011)

Have one on order right now. Won't have it till mid November =/


----------



## highlander179 (Sep 12, 2011)

trav16 said:


> have one on order right now. Won't have it till mid november =/


+1


----------



## grundy (Mar 12, 2004)

+2

Except that I got a call today from my shop, saying it won't be in until January. Which of course makes me wonder if they'll push it back again.

Now I'm in a quandary, they'll sell me a 55x for the same price as the 65x, or I can wait... can't decide.


----------



## Bobe Kryant (Aug 2, 2011)

January huh? Just in time for the season


----------



## trav16 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have yet to receive a call from the shop yet regarding this, but the whole January thing (if im in the same boat which I would assume I am) may make me reconsider this purchase. I was really wanting to get my first cx race in ASAP.

The f55x is a nice bike, but I was kind of sold on disc brakes =\ I also don't know how I feel about the white paint job either.

I would be curious to know what you eventually decide on f55x/f65x.

I emailed my shop tonight asking what the ETA is on the f65x.


----------



## grundy (Mar 12, 2004)

trav16 said:


> I have yet to receive a call from the shop yet regarding this, but the whole January thing (if im in the same boat which I would assume I am) may make me reconsider this purchase. I was really wanting to get my first cx race in ASAP.
> 
> The f55x is a nice bike, but I was kind of sold on disc brakes =\ I also don't know how I feel about the white paint job either.
> 
> ...


Likewise, I would like to know what your shop tells you and what you decide to do.

I too am sold on the disc brakes, and don't like the look of the 55.

I haven't made a decision yet, but I'm probably going to pull my deposit back from the shop. I'm leaning toward buying used, if I can find something I like. If I buy new, and don't wait for the 65x, I'd rather have a Yeti (at about the same price) than the 55x. 

By the time January rolls around there should be a few more disc brake cross bikes to choose from.


----------



## trav16 (Jul 27, 2011)

I should hear back the status first thing tomorrow and will let you know.


----------



## grundy (Mar 12, 2004)

good luck. I cancelled my order today  still not sure what I am going to do.


----------



## CouchingTiger (Mar 5, 2007)

We had two on order since August, intended as foul weather bikes for my wife and I. The delivery date got pushed back three times, ultimately into January so we bailed on them as well.


----------



## trav16 (Jul 27, 2011)

Update:

I called my shop and he informed me that the date had been pushed back all the way to January 14th on the f65x. He stated that in his most recent conversation with his Felt rep that they were having structural integrity issues with the fork with disc brake forces and were currently altering the fork. He didn't come straight out and offer me the f55x for the same price but when I asked he said he was able to do it for $1799 (only 50 more than the f65x). Of course this bike is in stock in every size that they carry except the 60cm which i require until the end of November. 

After much deliberation on this purchase I decided to go with the f55x. After looking at every manufacturer under the sun offerings in this price range. I feel like the bike is a good value at this price with a better wheel set than the f65x and ultegra as well. Also, from looking at pictures that aren't the stock photo on the Felt site, I am warming up more and more to the paint jobl.


----------



## grundy (Mar 12, 2004)

I ended up picking up a Redline Conquest Pro off of Craigslist.

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## dragon (Jul 31, 2007)

where can one buy F65x?


----------

